# Will Fort Pickens be a good dive for Saturday???



## Southernblood77 (Dec 22, 2009)

Other than being a little chilly does anyone think Fort Pickens will be a good dive this Saturday at 1PM...which is high tide. I don't know what the visibility will be with the seas and weather. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

Dove last saterday and had about 3ft of viz, two hours befor hightide, also hit some other spots in the bay, was total black out, it will be a few months before the water clears up, thats if we no rain. It aint that much better until you get around 14 to 18 miles out. But alot better out there. Good luck


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't know where you got your tide information. Slack water on Sat the 10th of april is at 1153 PM not at 1 PM.And it will be neep tides. :doh


----------

